# Made LOTS of changes to my site! What do you think?



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

http://joyfarmndgoats.weebly.com

link to my new site.... got rid of the Webs one.....

*PLEASE* tell me what you think!!!!!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

Looks good!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

It looks great! I think instead of the pedigree on the page, you should just post a link to it. Just my two cents.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

I know it looks cramped right now..... one min......


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

O.K. tell me what you think(I changed the Sr.doe page) I may put the pedigrees on the 'rabbit' page.... and just get rid of the rabbit page :shrug:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

I think it looks great! You did put alot of info on their pedigrees but it saves buyers time from having to look it up. Websites are alot of work we just did ours and will probably still make some changes. It is all the little things that take so much time. Good job


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

thanks! yes the pedigrees are a LOT of work! lol! luck Georgia and Snappy were two of trips so I only had to change the name! lol! I would like to keep them but not sure...... I would love to have it so each goat has their own page... but we have to pay for more pages! :roll:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

I think it looks nice. :thumb:

The pedigrees...I would like to see them all look like Georgia's so they aren't so cramped. And since you have a nice big pedigree laid out, I would just remove the sire/dam in their info. since you can see that on the pedigree.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

Ok that's what I was wondering... I like the pics on the side.... but the pedigree is very cramped.... Yes I have been meaning to take the sire/dam info off.....


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

Yes I found that out really fast too on the pages. My husband says well it is only a couple of dollars more for this and a couple more for that. I am looking at him saying "I have to buy feed and there is no money coming in right now". I only have 5 pages and I know I will have to do more, but that will come later when I see that it is necessary. My next step is a shopping cart for my soaps but that requires an SSL license and then the shopping cart. You do have to spend to make it though!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

Websites take a lot of time and $$...I wish they were cheaper! :sigh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

Webs price isn't too bad.... but I have seen others..... BTW nubians2 I like your site! :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

No it's not too bad...and they do run a lot of sales or discounts. :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

ya i will def. buy it when it is on sale!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

:hi5: I always renew when there is a sale going on.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

Very nice.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

Thank you guys! :grouphug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

Added some pics of the rabbits!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

I really like the photo gallery  I also like how you did your banner (is that what it's called?) at the top with Joy Farms, neat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*

Nice job... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: What do you think of my website?*



goatiegurl*Oh said:


> I really like the photo gallery  I also like how you did your banner (is that what it's called?) at the top with Joy Farms, neat


Banner/logo same thing right? :shrug: I am going to make a photo gallery for each goat, and keep the random one!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how to put a chart up? I want one for my kidding chart I don't like how it is right now.....


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it is very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

